
Ask HN: Move from Gmail to Protonmail? - pio42
Hi there,<p>I&#x27;m currently looking to move from gmail to protonmail.<p>Have some of you move from GM to PM?<p>If yes, have you change all your accounts settings to now be on PM ? or have you still got accounts linked to GM ? Had you got any problems ?<p>Thx !
======
tonic-music
Yes! Moved three days ago and it's been great. Still have Google account but
not using it for mail, cloud, or search. Be sure to setup your DNA records
like they show so that your encryption works.

